# So what is your stash?



## DueMarch2nd

I think it would help all of us that are new to cloth nappies know how much you girls have and what kinds etc. I know you probably all have more than necessary :haha: but it would be nice to know. 

So far I only have a pack of mothercare smart nappies which are great if i am honest even though they are white. I have a multi-trial pack thing of little lambs coming soon (hopefully today) it has 1 wrap and 3 nappies (1 bamboo, 1 microfibre, 1 cotton) and a pocket nappy so i can get an idea of what i like best and i also have a 5 pack of designed (rainbow coloured stars/spots) easyfit totsbots btp and a multi colour pack of pop ins coming today :happydance: 

I know i will love the pop ins as i have heard nothing but outrageously good for them. I wanted the pack of designed ones because i cant resist i hope i like them. 

I have a few things i am waiting to buy until i see what kind of nappy i get in best with. I have a pretty wide variety once they all arrive i think... dont i? I hope it gives me an idea of what i love best and what is best for LO. 

So.... what have you got??


----------



## Lu28

My stash is quite modest compared to some! I started with about 6 Flip covers and 20 inserts which did us well for a couple of days as long as I washed and tumble dried at night.

Things have moved on though! I have about 22 nappies now I think which does us for 3 days. So we have

Flips - 4 covers, 2 organic, 10 or so staydry
4 Itti Bittis
4 Little Lambs
1 Mammy Made Pocket nappy
2 WeeNotions
1 Happy Flute
2 Blueberrys
2 BGv3
3 Bumhuggers
1 Blueberry wrap
1 Wool cover

I also have a fleece wrap and 2 WeeNotions on the way


----------



## twiggy56

Had quite a few brands but have whittled them down to only those I know are reliable, no fuss and easy to look after...

BG V3's
Mini La La's
BBs
Issy Bears
Itti's

a few odd bobs, got Flips for emergencies or when shes due a poop!


I dont do fitteds & wraps, im an AIO or pockets girl :winkwink:


----------



## Monkeh

Will do my best to remember everything:

Flips: 2 covers an 6 staydry inserts
1 pop-in
3 ebay cheapies from china
2 weenotions AI2s
7 Itti Bitti D'lish AIOs
1 weenotions night notions
10 tots bots bamboozles
1 Blueberry onesize
1 blueberry sized
1 starbunz (ducky!)
1 Happy Heinys pocket (BTP)
Various wraps including BB, Motherease and totsbots
Wooly longies and soaker.

I *think* that's it.


----------



## sugarpuff

i have.... (all rough numbers...)

8 bumgenius organic all in ones
19 bumgenius v3s
18 bamboo pop ins
1 dream dry pop in
7 itti bittis
2 muttaqins
3 organic flip inserts
21 stay dry inserts
5 flip covers
6 bamboozle stretchies
3 bamboo little lambs
2 bumhuggers
1 blueberry
some disana wool pants
various other inserts and covers....
and a cuddly toy












i need help... :dohh:


----------



## BabyHaines

I think I roughly have:
6-8 Bamboo Pop-ins (for nighttimes)
2 Staydri Pop-ins
3 WNOS
2 (soon to be 3) Flips with a few Staydri inserts
1 BG Organic AIO
1 BG v3
7 BB's (two sized, 5 BTP).

I have a selection, but must say, I think I really favour the Flips for reliabilty.
They are really slim fitting & I know they fit well. I soooooo wish they did some funkier prints ;) the SD inserts also dry really quick :)
Also, the Pop-ins are great too. He was wearing them (bamboo) at night, without the booster, but we have started out-weeing them now, so think we're gonna have to start boosting them :) I have to have quite a few though, as the bamboo ones take forever to dry!!xxxx


----------



## BabyHaines

Oooh, and forgot - I'm waiting on a Tots Bots stretchie to try :)


----------



## BabyHaines

Sugarpuff - you make me feel better :)


----------



## Bayleaf

I have from on top of my hat

6 Itti AIO
4 BBOS
3 Issy
3 HLBB
2 BBSS
2 tirsokas
2CT
2WNNN
1 Mini lala
1 Mutt
1TB stretchie
1WNSS
1 Puddlekins

and that's it I think?!


----------



## anothersquish

Easier question might be what I dont have...
I have a huge number of nappies! A lot are large size that Ive bought and stored for him so will just go with what Ive got in rotation at the moment.

~25 WeeNotions, both sized side snap and One Size in aplix (I have others in large size)
3 GreenKids One minkee two cotton onesize
5 Blueberry Onesize, one aplix (sold the others) four poppers
5 (4 more on order) Blueberry Side Snap five with four more on order
3 Holdens Landings fitteds
1 Monkeysnuggles OBV fitted
~10 Pop-Ins mostly bamboo, few stay dry
8 Kushies (spare nappies !)
2 OneLife (spare nappies!) 
3 Minki yoyos 2 slinki 1 standard
2 Holdens Landing AI2
1 (1 on the way) Mini Lala
9 Organic Flip Inserts 
3 Stay dry Flip Inserts
4 Flip covers 
17 Itti Bittis 
1 Wild Child Workhorse
6 WNNN
4 Holdens Landing Bedbugs
3 Ellas House Bumhuggers
5/6 Tots Bots Stretchies
1 LLS night nappy (on order)
1 Puddlekins just velour night nappy (on order)
1 Swaddlebees

Pretty sure Ive missed quite a few :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

haha you all have far too many :haha:

i have mainly wonderoos / motherease fitteds (main part of stash) then a few posh pockets, some bought, some i made, bumhuggers / pop ins for night then maybe 4 or 5 random others that i cant remember the make lol

x


----------



## anothersquish

Oh we doing wraps too? ahahaha

ummmm
4 WN wraps
2 Disana woolies
1 longies
1 shorties
4 Motherease Riki 
3 Blueberry
2 Pumpkin pants 

um...Im sure there are others Ive forgotten....plus a zillion in large :rofl:


----------



## littlestar

i have....

6 flip covers (8 organic - 7 stay dry)
15 bg organic
2 pop in bamboo
2 pop in dream dri
1 flutterby fluff
1 tb stretchie
1 econobum
1 grobaby
2 bg v3
1 wn os

...41 nappies and counting! :happydance:


----------



## kglo

I have 

15 Bum Genius V3's
4 Pop Ins Bamboo
6 Pop Ins Gream Dri

Quite modest compared to others but my baby is not born yet. Maybe I'll add to my collection at a later date.


----------



## littlestar

ooo.....

forgot to add
2 wonderoos

wraps
imse vimse wrap
bambino os wrap
wn wrap


----------



## Kota

from memory..

12 ittis
6 flip covers, 10 organic & 7 SD inserts
2 BB's (1x OS, 1x SS)
4x WNSS (med)
1x WNNN
1x WNNL
1x WN wrap
1x nepula
1x pop in
1x ebay cheapie
1x Wild child WH

On order:
1x mutt
2x WNOS
1x ltd itti

think thats it. 

and to think i was going to wait till we got to oz to go fluffy,, we don't leave for 4 weeks still. :haha:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

so it seems i need to get some flips... i was thinking about it, but i see they are a staple in everyones collection. i need to slow down, my husband is suspecting i am lying about it being more economical (shhhh) lol

what is so great about the bumgenius v3?? just wondering, lots of people have them :shrug:


----------



## sugarpuff

BabyHaines said:


> Sugarpuff - you make me feel better :)

glad to help ! :haha:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

OMG squish!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm only just starting out but so far I'm an Itti bitti d'lish SIO lover xx


----------



## anothersquish

katy said:


> OMG squish!!

ahahaha...hmm yes...:dohh::blush::wacko:


I tend to only use Flips when we go out, they wouldnt cope overnight for us at all. He wore an Organic on Sunday for 5 hours and it was completely full so wed need like three organic inserts to make it last overnight for him :haha: They are good reliable nappies though. 
I didnt like BGV3s they didnt work for us, microfibre just doesnt cut it. I dont think Theo is a heavy wetter but the BGV3s wouldnt last more than 2 hours with both inserts in for us


----------



## littlestar

DueMarch2nd said:


> so it seems i need to get some flips... i was thinking about it, but i see they are a staple in everyones collection. i need to slow down, my husband is suspecting i am lying about it being more economical (shhhh) lol
> 
> what is so great about the bumgenius v3?? just wondering, lots of people have them :shrug:

the v3's don't really cut it for us, Q is a heavy wetter, get a couple of hours out of them during day if i'm lucky. 

natural fibres are the ones that work best for us.


----------



## Mary Jo

I have...

8x Little Lamb bamboo (size 2)
5x BumGenius v3
6x Tots Bots Bamboozles (size 2 - 5 aplix, 1 poppers)
1x bamboo Pop-in
1x Flip cover + 4 stay-dry inserts
1x Tots Bots Stretchie
1x BumGenius AIO Organic
1x Lollipop bamboo

3x Motherease Airflow wraps size L

12x bamboo boosters (mostly Little Lamb)
2x hemp boosters (Easy Peasy)
1x Pop-in Dri-Night booster (which I use with a Flip wrap)

also a load of cotton and bamboo size 1 Little Lambs + boosters, 4 bamboo terry flats + nippas, and 2x Motherease Airflow wraps size M that have been put away for next time. oh and a load of LL wraps, which I don't plan on using again because Airflow are better.

am mostly happy with my stash. might get another Flip cover, and might sell some of my TBBs, as the aplix is a bit dodgy (all preloved); I'd quite like to replace them with some more TB Stretchies. but I love my Little Lambs.


----------



## 4boys4years

i need more but have

4 flip outers, 2 ribbit, 2 moonbeam, i really want funky prints!
1 organic insert which is fab and non smelly for night time (well 8-10 hours)
5 stay dry inserts
1 medium itti bitti SIO
1 blueberry OS (doesn't fit well)
1 little lamb cotton
1 tots bots organic (i think)
1 tots bots bamboozle (don't like)
3 proraps which are too small now
1 little lamb wrap - again too small now
1 size 2 tots bots wrap - too big :roll:
1 unknown fitted nappy - too big

i have 1 med itti SIO and 2 itti AIOs on the way
and half a pair of crochet longies :haha:

Have to wash most days, we go through 1 flip insert every 3-4 hours and still occassionally fall back on eco disposables


----------



## Mitsuko

I have

5 WNOS
2 WNSS
1 WNNN
2 Blueberry OS
1 Upsy Daisy OS
9 Imse Vimse AIO (3 small & 6 medium)
2 Sweet classic (La Petite Prairie)
2 Sweet light (La Petite Prairie)
2 Ptit Easy (Ptit Dessous)
1 Ptit-en-1 (Ptit Dessous)
1 Itti Bitti SIO
1 Bumgenius OS
1 Bumgenius medium
4 Fuzzy buns
1 La Ptite Mumuche
1 Piwapee
1 Ptit Bamboo Nuit (Ptit Dessous)
2 My little Rose
1 Lulu Nature
5 ME Rikki wraps
1 WN wrap

+ 3 Mutts & 1 tibabi in the mail

:dohh::happydance:


----------



## Lu28

Squish do you seriously have 21 night nappies?!?!?! :haha:


----------



## anothersquish

err I dunno...is that how many it comes too?


----------



## sezzlebum

takes a deep breath

3 issys
3 bbss
3 bbos
8 ittis 
3 minkee magic alls
3 raven tree night nappies (1 on order)
2 HL bedbugs
1 Goodmama Goodnight
4 WNSS (inc 1 on the way)
1 WNOS (when it arrives)
9 cushie tushie coutures
1PBPD
2 Flips
2 Wildchild Workhorse
1 Wildchild Night Nappy
2 HL Playscapes (on order)
1 AIO mutt (on order)


----------



## TTC4No3

Stash for next baby:

1 Bumgenius v3
1 Blueberry OS
1 AIO OS by Esbaby
1 Cushie Tushie OS
1 Fuzzi Bunz OS
1 Mini La La OS
2 Bambooty
1 LLS night
1 OS by Wooldins
4 Flip inserts
3 Disana wrap ons
1 Disana wool wrap
1 MamaBless OS
1 MamaBless wool wrap
1 Pumpkin Patch fleece cover
1 Kozy Designs wool cover
7 Little Lamb size 1 w/ wraps
28 Itti Bitti d'lish mix of AIO and SIO and sizes


+ some of the old ones that I've kept from my previous little ones; mostly mix of different Tots Bots; Cotton Bottoms etc - boring stuff lol.

Waiting on:
1 Chubby Cheeks
1 GroBaby
1 Wee Notions
1 from MammyMade

think that's it for now lol but really wanting to try La Petite Prairie, P'tit Dessous and Issy Bear too.... and need more night nappies for my wool covers


----------



## enola

Ok...off the top of my head, in current rotation (I kept an accurate record when preggers...oh how times have changed!)...

4 Flip shells in Moonbeam...mostly used at night
3 Organic inserts 
10 Staydry inserts - love them!

4 small Blueberry minky wraps (and others in other sizes) - my favourite wrap, no leaks yet!
2 small Upsy Daisy minky wraps

4 MotherEase small airflow wraps, and more in other sizes (bought when I thought we'd be using terries...no chance with this wriggler!)
3 small MotherEase Rikki wraps, and more in other sizes...I love these!

4 small bamboo Little lambs (and 5 waiting in next size) - these are a fave, too.
20 Tots Bots Fluffles (got these ludicrously cheap...need to sell some soon but they are a good fall back, and nice for squigdeyness!)

1 small Happy Heiny in duck print
1 GroBaby in Bluebirds with 6 inserts...want more of these, waiting for new ones to be released.

Umm...8 (I *THINK*) BBOS...my favourites! All but one in minky... mmmmmm minky! 
Countless Blueberry inserts...and PD inserts, Green Kids inserts...lots of different, mainly bamboo and hemp and microfibre...also various prefolds.

1 Tots Bots stretchie BTP
1 MotherEase Sandy
1 Muttaquin Baby 
6 Bamboo terries, 6 normal terries and 6 pretty coloured ones.
1 Tots Bots AIO BTP in aqua stars, and a new planet print on order
1 BG V3 BTP in Twiglight - wanted to try one, I like it but use a Blueberry insert to make it last longer.
1 small Fuzzi Bunz.
1 Pop In.
1 Minki Huggle.

And 2 small SIO ittis, 1 small AIO itti and a BTP wonderoo that are for sale!

And then waiting on:
2 Holden's Landing Playscapes
1 WeeNotions A12
1 WeeHugger by Swaddlebees/Blueberry.

:flower:
Mmm I love fluff! I was hanging them out on the line just smiling at their soft pretty-ness and thinking that no one could ever get so much joy from 'sposies :D


----------



## DueMarch2nd

enola said:


> Mmm I love fluff! I was hanging them out on the line just smiling at their soft pretty-ness and thinking that no one could ever get so much joy from 'sposies :D

i agree... i actually look forward to changing his nappy now lol


----------



## Caz-x

OMG :shock: some of your stashes are quite impressive - you know who you are ladies :rofl:. I have stash envy:blush:

We have

x4 Ittis (1 on the way & 4 mini boosters)
x2 Flip Covers (6 SD inserts)
x1 Fuzzibunz
x2 Bumhuggers
x1 WNNN
x1 Tots Bots Stretchy
x1 Coolababy
x2 Kushies
x1 BB Wrap

The coolababy & Kushies are for use when I run out atm, I got them when I was just trying out cloth.

I think I need to start selling things to buy more:haha:


----------



## Jetters

enola said:


> (I kept an accurate record when preggers...oh how times have changed!)...

:rofl: :hugs:


----------



## Jetters

As for me... so far and counting I have, in size order...:

2x Mothercare smart nappy kits- newborn and small
14x itti bitti AIO/SIOs- small
2x Blueberry Mini Deluxes- (XS)
4x Blueberry Side Snaps- small
3x Swaddlebee Side Snaps- small
1x Little Lamb and wrap- small
1x Lollipop fleece rainbow- small
1x WAHM elephant- bit like a itti- small
1x WeeNotion- Black with skull- small

1x WeeNotion- Blue ooga booga- medium
1x WeeNotionNightNappy- white rainbow- medium
1x Ecobubs- medium
1x Holdens Landing- owls print- medium
1x PocketBots- pirates- medium

3x BG V3s 
5x Flip covers, 8 stay dry inserts, 6 organic, 1 pack disposies
5x Pop Ins
1x Cushie Tushie rocket print
2x ebay cheapies (giraffe and funky prints)
1x WeeNotions One Size... "comfy in cloth"



I want loads more but i'm trying to limit myself to one or two of each until he's here!


----------



## lorrilou

Crikey, i have serious stash envy after seeing those :blush:

I have

3 ittis
2 fuzzi bunz
1 pocket bot
2 weenotions
2 flips
2 bumgenius
1 upsydaisy
3 littlelambs
1 wonderoo
1 tots bots
1 tots bot wrap 
1 littlelamb wrap 
2 eccobots fleece wraps

and i really want more ittis, i love them!


----------



## thelilbump

oh ermmm,

I have a pack of 12 mio prefolds and 3 wraps but i barely use them anymore they're just good home nappies.

Nappies i have that i don't use so much include
1 bambinex teddy
1 bambinex bamboo
1 little kiwi
1 little lamb bamboo

Nappies in constant rotation at moment;
3 blueberry nappies, winter sage, neopolitan and lilac, pink and sage
1 grobaby - red flowers
2 itti bitti sio's - jade and pretty in pink
1 lilac daisy fuzzi bunz
1 fitted muttaqin
1 pumpkin pants fleece soaker
1 large upsy daisy pocket nappy
5 bumgenius v3's
2 flips
1 nature babies
1 holdens landing bedbug
1 Bamboo Pop In with booster
1 Mini LaLa in tendrid fireball

on way;

2 muttaqin aios
1 itti aio
1 holdens landing bedbug
1 holdens landing ai2


i think thats it ....


----------



## kate.m.

Baby isnt here yet, so cant comment on what i like best, but this is my stash:

20 tots bots bamboozles (old style)
12 tots bots fluffle
8 ebay cheapy birth to potty pockets (naughty baby)
3 motherease wraps
3 totsbots fleece wraps
2 totsbots pul wraps
2 blueberry wraps
1 weenotions wrap
lots of fleece liners & wipes

I seem to be favouring 2 parters?! Im trying not to buy anythin else till he's here, but i want to try:
flips
bamboozle stretch
itti bittis
WNNN


----------



## henny

all I can say is blimey!!! :rofl: I need lots more fluff for my stash!
I have-
5 bumgenuis v3, love them,
3 wonderoos, love them,
1 little lamb cotton size 2,
1 pop n gro,
4 naughty baby nappies,
1 happy heiny large,
soon to have-
3 bbos,
1 side snap wn large,
2 pop-ins
1 custom made wnos- in the cart :haha:

so still want itti bittis aio.


----------



## mommyof3co

My stash consists of....
20 Goodmamas
10 Mutts
4 OS FB
4 PS FB
4 BG organic AIO
4 overnight fitteds
4-5 other random fitteds
2-3 PUL covers
a bunch of fleece pants and soakers
atleast 10 prefolds

then I have 2 pink BG on the way for our future "hopefully having a girl this time" stash


----------



## mummy_mi

Oh this is an interesting thread!! Nice to see what others use, bad for the bank balance tho as I keep going 'oh lots of people have those I should try it' etc etc!

Lots of GroBaby shells and soakers, not sure on exact amount as sold some and got more on order!
2 BG V3 - bit boring but nice fit and boostable
2 BG AIO small
2 BG AIO medium
6 Pop Ins with boosters
4 Stretchies
1 WN wrap
1 WNNN
2 WNOS
2 WNSS small
4 Blueberry SS small
4 Blueberry SS medium
2 Mini LaLa
1 Dream Eze Medium
2 PocketBots (no longer use)

On order:
1 Piddle Poddle
1 Ecobubs
and a few more Blueberry SS

xx


----------



## PinkyLou

Hmmm I have
3 fuzzi buns
4 flips with 4 organic and 4 staydry liners
2 upsy daisies
1 naughty baby
3 ebay fluffy cheapies
8 BG v3's
1 itti aio
2 BB's
3 wahm's

I think thats it but I feel I'm missing something lol


----------



## mommyof3co

Hmmm I just looked back at my list and that's only like 54 diapers...I have like 70 hmmmm what is missing from that list


----------



## Arcanegirl

I haveee:
4 Itti Bittis (1 SIO, 3 AIO)
2 Cushie Tushies 
6 Bumgenius Flips
10 Naughty Baby's
2 Mammy made wraps (soon to be 5)
and 2 sets of Cheeky Wipes :D


----------



## sugarpuff

oh i missed off 2 rumparooz :blush:


----------



## kiwimama

3x Snazzipants Fitted
2x Bummis Wraps 
^^ These are our night nappies.
1x FuzziBunz Pocket 
3x Cushie Tushie Couture AIO
5x Kushies AIO
1x FunkyBumz Custom Pocket
1x Cherub Tree Pocket
1x Iish Fly Fitzall AIO
2x Issy Bear Pocket (+2 more on the way)
1x ezpe pocket
2x Pea Pods Pocket
1x BabyLuv Pocket
1x Babyland Pocket (on the way)
3x Happy Heiny Pocket
2x Haute Pocket
1x Jako Pocket
1x GroBaby (on the way)
I think that's all I've got for the moment..... :D


----------



## gina8177

So far I have:

24 Fuzzi Bunz XS/Newborn
7 Tiny Fits Newborn
9 Fuzzi Bunz S
6 Fuzzi Bunz M
5 Bum Genius AIO Organic


----------



## MummyKaya

I have.....

1 Blueberry
5 Issy Bears
3 Mini Lala
3 Bambooty
1 Mammy Made
6 Ittis
3 Bumhuggers
2 Motherease Wraps
1 Mammy Made wrap
2 Totsbots
2 Cushie Tushie


----------



## thechaosismex

Oh god...

19 Ittis
7 BBOS
4 Holdens BED bugs
1 holdens dreamscape
3 Muttaqin 3sr OS
4 Tb stretchies
2 Mini la las
1 Issy
1 bambooty
3 BGV3s
7 Flips
4 Custom WN
1 Cushie
5 Green kids minky times
1 Green kids funtimes
2 econobums
4 Ecobubs
2 econobums
4 pop ins
12 Little lambs
3 UD's
a billion(38!) cloth towelling fitted homemade white nappies
2 ebay cheapies!
18 Kushies ( given for free, used NEVER)
lots of wraps shoved in a box :rofl:
is what I can see on fluff towers at the mo, dont use white nappies and hardly have so must must must sell!


----------



## Mitsuko

We need stash pictures!


----------



## Lunaty

1 Bum Genius Org 
6 Bubblebubs 
2 Cushie Tushie 
6 Itti Bitti 
1 Bum Genius organic Flip 
1 Gro baby 
5 bamboo Pop-in (3 still on its way) 
1 Baby Cheeks 
1 Blueberry ss
6 Bum Genius v3.0 
1 Designerbums 
1 Ecobubs 
1 FancyPantz 
1 Home made nb pocket
1 Mini Lala 
1 Tweedle 
3 Upsy Daisy 
1 Wee notions 

1 Holden Landings bedbug
1 Holden Landings playscape (on the way)
1 Muttaqin fitted
1 Wee notions NN (on the way)
1 Terry nappy 
3 Snazzipants fitteds


----------



## Rach28

We have:

19 Naughty Baby 
3 Jungle Animal Prints BTP(from Ebay)
2 Minkee Animal Prints BTP (frm Ebay)
1 Coolababy
1 Little Lamb Bamboo with wrap - size 1
1 WeeNotions 

With an assortment of MF and bamboo inserts/boosters

and waiting for:

1 Moneky Print (from Ebay)
1 Spongebob Print (frm Ebay)
1 Mammymade (in my own fleece I sent off to be magically transformed into a pocket nappy)


----------



## tinkerbellkir

We dont really have more than neccessary do need to invest in some more i think :)

We currently have;

Ittis (this is what we have most of)
Flips
1 WN AI2
BGV2 + 3's
Tots Bots FlexiTots 
Bummis Wraps

x


----------



## xerinx

I have

5 UDs 
4 nature babies stuffables
7 coolababys
1 naughty babies
3 random btp prints
2 happy heiny
1 pop in 
1 hollow oak night nappy
1 mammy made
1 BBSS
2 ive made today

waiting on

3 UDs
3 wonderoos
2 lollipops

and i have loads of random inserts,some microfibre, some hemp/cotton mix and some bamboo.

Also have 3 wraps and 6 terries.

I dont think its that many :D


----------



## cleckner04

Oh man I can't really count mine. I have about:

10 Blueberry minky AIOs
9 size small fuzzi bunz
12 size medium fuzzi bunz
12 size small bumgenius AIOs(Hated them and packed them away after Emma got a ton of rashes)
Flips day pack 
Econobum day pack
2 swaddlebees econonappis

The fuzzi bunz are my ultimate favorites but the blueberries are amazing too. The only reason I don't pick blueberries as my favorite, is because they are a bit on the bulky side. Other than that, they are FAB!


----------



## taylors-mummy

So far;

6 Flip Covers (3 moonbeam, 3 ribbit)
18 Stay Dry Inserts
3 Organic Inserts

5 Onelife BTP Nappies with original Boosters (PreLoved)
4 Onelife Wraps - 2 Size 2, and 2 Size 3 (PreLoved)
1 CottonBottoms Wrap - Size 2 (PreLoved)

3 BumGenius v3.0's (Twighlight, ButterNut and Grasshopper)

10 three layer terry boosters
5 Bamboo Boosters

20 Fleece Liners (which are too small, no coverage! - I need to cut up my own I think!)

1 Happy Flute (Blue Minky Rocking Horse)

_and on their way I now have;
_
3 animal print nappies from 97kgallery (not the minky ones! - for augusts new arrival)

1 size small bambooty in zoom zoom (for augusts new arrival)

1 Blueberry OS Side Snap (Blue/Yellow Dots - Preloved)

1 Blueberry OS Side Snap (Paisley Blues)

3 Cushie Tushie Couture Prints (Blue Camo, Rocket and Dude Working Wonders)

1 Mini LaLa Pocket (Taxi Circles)


----------



## becstar

I have 6 Flips plus about 20 inserts for day to day use. 

I also have (but never use at the mo):
3 Blueberries (not tried them since she was teeny because they leaked then)
A load of Bumble nappies (great when she was teeny)
2 or 3 Fluffles and some Bamaboo and cotton Tots Bots/Little Lambs
A BG which I quite liked before I got my Flips. 

I only ever use my Flips though, mainly because husband is the SAHD and he gets on best with them, but also because they're so slim fitting and reliable! I do wish they did more colours and some patterns.


----------



## Rachel_C

Deleted by Rachel_C.


----------



## Jetters

Rachel_C said:


> Jetters said:
> 
> 
> 14x itti bitti AIO/SIOs- small
> 
> I want loads more but i'm trying to limit myself to one or two of each until he's here!
> 
> Soooo Jetters, how do you justify the FOURTEEN ittis then?! :rofl:Click to expand...

I don't justify it at all :rofl: I just can't help it! I figure if they don't work out for this baby, it doesn't matter cos my good friend is having a baby after me so she can use them, and then I can have them back for the next baby :rofl:

They've already earned their money cos I have used them to convince the sceptics!! They are so cute and small and effortless that I used them to show my wary friends and family :thumbup:


----------



## Rydia

I have 18 diapers/nappies:

4 Bum Genius 3.0
5 Wonderroos
3 Fuzzi Bunz One Size
1 Blueberry Birth to Potty
5 Tots Bots Bamboozles size large (I use these overnight)


----------

